# Whats this on my x-ray tetra?



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

ok so i have noticed a white lump on my x-ray tetra.

it had got a bit better and turned black but now its gone white again. it also sticks out a bit and is swollen.

i would catch her and put her in my hospital tank but i cant as shes too fast and ill ruin the plant.

any ideas on how to fix her or treatment.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

thats what I had on red eyes, I posted about this awhile back and got no good info, then one of my serpea tetras had this too, I have no idea what it is... all of my fish died slow deaths after getting this, I had no idea how to treat it, I moved mine to a hospital tank (maybe thats why they died), I used melafix, malachide green, antibiotics, salt, increase temp, everything and nothing helped, TOS told me it was a flesh eating bacteria that would wipe out my tank, yet none of my fish have it or have died since my serpea, check out the pics I put up of my red eye, if it matches what you see in your x-ray, i dont know what to tell you


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

e048 said:


> thats what I had on red eyes, I posted about this awhile back and got no good info, then one of my serpea tetras had this too, I have no idea what it is... all of my fish died slow deaths after getting this, I had no idea how to treat it, I moved mine to a hospital tank (maybe thats why they died), I used melafix, malachide green, antibiotics, salt, increase temp, everything and nothing helped, TOS told me it was a flesh eating bacteria that would wipe out my tank, yet none of my fish have it or have died since my serpea, check out the pics I put up of my red eye, if it matches what you see in your x-ray, i dont know what to tell you


wait...so did ALL your fish die


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

no just the ones with the bump, 3 red eye tetras and one serpea, TOS said it was columnaris, but that kills overnight, my fish just suffered and the thing got bigger and bigger until it burst


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Do u literally mean burst.

Mines swimming a bit funny now


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

well it got bigger and bigger until my fish was on his side, eating and swimming, then one day i woke up to find him trying to swim and with every attempt the bulge would get bigger and blood would come out of it, then in a few hours he died, this happend to all of mine, it could be because I put them in a hospital tank, but I Dont know


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

I might move the platy out the hospital and my xray in

it kinda trying to rub the White thing on to everything


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Any1 like TOS know what this is. i have moved her into the hospital tank and the platy out.

Am i supposed to acclimatise them into to identical tank?


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

heres another pic... TOS i really need u on this 1


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Hmmm... tricky. I would say it's just good old lymphocyctis, but it's in an odd place for it. Still, that doesn't exclude it. It could also be a spot where a fleshboring worm has stuck out it's head and everything got infected, but I don't think that's it. It could also be a scale that got knocked loose and then fungused.
In any event, I don't think it's going to turn out to be all that bad. Physical removal of the lump with an exacto-knife ( A hobby grade scalpel-like implement ) should prove simple enough if you only cut the lump and not the underlying flesh. Dab iodine on the remaining bit.
Or don't. If it's any of the things I think it probably is, then putting the fish somewhere by itself with clean water and Melafix & Pimafix should probably do the trick.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

TheOldSalt said:


> Hmmm... tricky. I would say it's just good old lymphocyctis, but it's in an odd place for it. Still, that doesn't exclude it. It could also be a spot where a fleshboring worm has stuck out it's head and everything got infected, but I don't think that's it. It could also be a scale that got knocked loose and then fungused.
> In any event, I don't think it's going to turn out to be all that bad. Physical removal of the lump with an exacto-knife ( A hobby grade scalpel-like implement ) should prove simple enough if you only cut the lump and not the underlying flesh. Dab iodine on the remaining bit.
> Or don't. If it's any of the things I think it probably is, then putting the fish somewhere by itself with clean water and Melafix & Pimafix should probably do the trick.


ok, cheers m8.

forgot too mention it seems to be a bit fat and bloated.

maybe i shold have mentioned this sorry


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

Sounds like what I had, I hope tos haleped you I couldn't be of any help


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

e048 said:


> Sounds like what I had, I hope tos haleped you I couldn't be of any help


yer he did and so did u m8 dw


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

right, i caught him and was going to do the craft knife thinf that TOS said but i am not sure weather it will make things worse so i took a pic for u guys and TOS to see and to tell me if i should go ahead as it looks difeerent out of water.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It looks like lymphocyctis even more in this picture. It's just a wart, basically. You can probably safely ignore it.


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

maybe because you have 10 times too many fish in the tank, ever thought of that?


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Errr no m8 because I've had them in there over a year and there all happy so I know it's not overstocking.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

ok cheers ill kepp updating on him.

his breathing is a little fast but nothing seriouse.

also how long is it expected to be until he can rejoin the others.


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

I have a nice 5 gallon bowl with an alligator gar and 3 snakeheads in the tank, and it is a happy community so I know it is not overstocking it. 

That is a huge fail. Your tank IS overstocked BY FAR.


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

haha cam is right


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I don't think so! The stocking sounds about right! I'd have a school of Neons/Cardinals, a guppy or two, and one or two small cats/loaches. Oh wait, that's about what he has. Just my opinion though.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

platies pwn just dont comment on my threads!

and i may be overstocked a bit but apart from one fish, none of them have died.


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

cossie said:


> platies pwn just dont comment on my threads!


Than dont post threads ill see!


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

good one i lolled not.

and how do u supposw ill do that ?


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

i dunno figure it out


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

TOS close this thread its just got stupid with an immature 11 year old


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

yeah i guess not liking x-ray tetras makes me immature,right?


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

You two need to cut it out. I get it. One of you loves X-Ray tetras, the other doesn't. PP, You are being antagonizing in these threads, but Cossie, you two fuel the fire. Both of you need to cut it out; and I say this as a friend to both of you. Cossie, I know this is a thread about your sick fish, but you must acknowledge that you bring up X-Rays a lot. You two need to sort this out or just stop bringing this up. You both agree on everything else!!! Can you two agree to disagree and just bury the hatchet? Please? What about for the hobby/lifestyle of fish keeping? Or the love of Salt Water fish?


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

yer i shut up about them like a week ago and yes i have burried the hatchet ages ago but he brings it right back up, basically he doesnt comment on my threads and i WONT comment on his ok.

sound fair?


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

yeah,blame it on me.i didnt bring it back up.i said what was my opinion and you took it as a insult.you're the one who brought it back up.this is my last post i'll ever post on one of your threads.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

platies pwn said:


> haha cam is right


im stopping after this post and TOS has been informed but i accept your opinion but haha i mean that makes it sound as if you are laughing in a spikful way.

enough said im done!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Good. Both of youse, knock it off already.


----------

